# karpfen filme???



## carpman heek (27. Dezember 2004)

moinsen

 kann mir mal einer helfen, ich möchte mi wohl gerne ein paar karpfen Filme angucken weis einer vielleicht auf welcher seite man karpfen Filme angucken kann.
  BITTE SCHREIBT ZURÜCK                           #c#c
  DANKE
  MFG |wavey: #hANDY


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Schau mal da, hatte Bergi vor einiger Zeit empfohlen.
www.carp-gps.com


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Hi, 
der Film von Korda ist gut, aber teuer.
Es gibt noch einen über den Lac de St. Cassien mit Simon Crow (?) glaube ich. Der ist auch recht nett.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi

 #6 www.kbrause.gmxhome.de  #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Ich hab den komplette fox guide to advanced carp-fishing zu hause.
nette werbefilme


----------



## Manni1980 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Hi Catcher,

 kann es sein das du ganz schön auf Fox abfährst?

 Guten Rutsch noch!!!


----------



## carper_83 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Ehrlich gesagt würd ich für Blinker-Karpfen-Videos nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, weil die nicht gerade der Bringer sind. Okay, das Sonderheft von Rute&Rolle ist echt okay, kostet aber auch nicht die Welt. Probier Dein Glück, aber mehr als ´nen Zehner würd ich da nicht für geben...

Von den ganzen verfügbaren Karpfen-Videos und DVDs gefallen mir gegenwärtig eindeutig die "Underwater Carp Fishing" Teile von Korda am besten. Die bringen einem wenigstens was... das andere sind irgendwie mehr Karpfen-Pornos... zurücklehnen und genießen wenn wenigstens die Aufnahme-Quali stimmt...   ... naja, das kann dann ja auch was haben. :m


----------



## aldiazubi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

habe 2 karpfenfilme auf dvd (cd) kann sie dir zuschicken wenn du willst. ich will  sie nicht mehr. melde dich grad. porto müsstest du halt bezahlen. wäre auch nett wenn du mir die rohlinge ersetzen würdest. ja aber so gewinn machen will ich net daran. wären also geringe kosten.


----------



## carper_83 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Tobi F (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Schaut euch die Korda Reihe an! Die kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem der dritte Teil ist top. Zwar keine großen Fische, aber die Aufnahmen sund Infos sind sehr gut.


Bye, Tobi F#h


----------



## Essener (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Hallöchen,

Ich war gerade auch im Netz unterwegs wegen nen paar Karpfenfilmen.
Schau mal auf die Seiten www.Carp-gps.de oder www.Carplines.co.uk.
Die haben echt klasse Clips. Die sind auch frei, also kosten nichts.
Also dann, 
Bis demnächst!!!!#6


----------



## DjBaumi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: karpfen filme???*

Wie wäre es mit Karpfenfischen an großen Naturseen & African Gold Mit Dieter Martens und Andreas Zimmerman,findest du auch bei ebay..


----------

